# Palm TX--what's the MAC address?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

How do I determine the MAC address of my Palm TX?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

This is one item that isn't even mentioned in the manual. The term "MAC address" isn't used even once in its near 700 pages. A Google search didn't help either.

I turned the Palm over and there it was, printed on the back.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Glad to hear you found it. Another way to find it would be to allow it onto your network and have it get a DHCP lease from your router then look at your routers lease information it hsould show you a MAC address there too.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The problem was that it couldn't get on the network until I entered the MAC into the router.


----------



## Counslr2l (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Wandering the same thing myself!


----------



## juanpordonez (Aug 15, 2007)

It's on the back of the TX just below the serial number.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

juanpordonez said:


> It's on the back of the TX just below the serial number.


Basically what he said in his second post.


----------

